# Covid 19, the corona virus



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know what is going on with the virus, but, I got to thinking. If the worst happened and I came down with it, who would care for my goats? I live in a rural area, in the woods away from neighbors. I have an older hubby with really bad knees and bad lungs from welding his entire adult life. He has nothing to do with my goats. 
I need to figure out something! I have 180+ dairy goats, with 75-100 due from the end of March to June. 

Has anyone else made a tentative plan if you are suddenly ill? (Praying you all stay healthy!)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Statically, you'd be more likely to be hospitalized with the flu and it has a much higher risk of death. 
I don't know why people are going crazy over this but, I blame Facebook lol.


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> I don't know what is going on with the virus, but, I got to thinking. If the worst happened and I came down with it, who would care for my goats? I live in a rural area, in the woods away from neighbors. I have an older hubby with really bad knees and bad lungs from welding his entire adult life. He has nothing to do with my goats.
> I need to figure out something! I have 180+ dairy goats, with 75-100 due from the end of March to June.
> 
> Has anyone else made a tentative plan if you are suddenly ill? (Praying you all stay healthy!)


I have had the same thoughts about our farm also. We have horses, cows, a billy, dogs, and cats. My husband and I are both over 60 with significant health issues. This is a quote from my sister who is a doctor and has worked all over the world for big Pharma companies and never over reacts.

"The real issue with this virus is it is super contagious, probably on the order of measles. The virus can hang in the air for a long time after someone coughs or sneezes, so person to person transmission is a much bigger issue than surface contamination (although that is also an issue it can live on surfaces, especially metal ones for days). The other problem is that for the 20% of people who are susceptible it causes an illness closer to SARS than not. Even the "mild" cases sound really, really bad. The problem for patients is there is not enough ICU beds or respirators to care for all the sick people. I remember during H1N1 my doctor friends telling me that their ICUs were full and they were out of respirators. So really try and stay away from people as much as possible."

We need to prepare, not panic. I have stocked up on hay, feed etc. Don't have a plan if we can't physically take care of the animals though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..be cautious but dont panic. Panic can be worse than the virus. Wash your hands more, Stay home if a trip to town is not needed. We have not had a single case in our local area as of yet but colleges and schools are extending spring break for 2 more weeks! Rodeos are being cancelled..toilet paper and hand sanitizer are sold out!. Its crazy. Take steps to protect yourself and your family but live your life...a little more cautiously...but live


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Well it looks like we have some smart people here!
The Covid 19 is just a modified version of the Corona virus- which we all have. It's just a stronger version of the flu.
Your more likely to die from a hippo attack.
Also, a lot of the people who are dying happen to be half dead already ( medical problems) And have compromised immune systems. Also an interesting fact is that a lot of the people getting sick are by 5G as well. There are so many different viruses that have gone around that were WAY worse than this. (for example, the spanish flu).
I'm mostly worried that the government will declare a state of martial law.

Stress and fear will kill you faster than the virus itself. They compromise your immune system.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

The news keeps showing all the bad about the virus. The press is all controlled. Find dependable sources that are not controlled by the "Big boys".
There's no doubt in my mind that this virus was made and let out on purpose.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> The Covid 19 is just a modified version of the Corona virus- which we all have.


Funny story. One of my neighbors friends took all his kids in to the doctor and they all tested positive for the corona virus. His friend totally FREAKED out. 
Thing is... the doctors didn't tell him that everyone has the corona virus. They had corona virus, but not the Covid19 strand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The news is over reacting IMO and trying to cause panic. 
They need to stop with that and tell the truth. Some news is fake out there. So be careful of what you may hear.

It is serious for some people, the elderly and people with medical issues.
However, we do not need to panic.

I agree with what has been said here.

Caring for our animals, you are right though, but with any situation, even if we get hurt or hospitalized for any reason and cannot care for our animals. We need to try to setup plans for it, if it does happen. Be prepared.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Regarding the animals. With ADGA and I would think any of the other registries, they have a form to fill out authorizing someone else to act in your name, even if they are not the animals' owner. 
My son and husband are my representatives in the event I cannot sign the papers due to my incapacitation or death.

Of course, if they act while I am still ok, they will be in danger of incapacation! :nod:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is always good to work on improving your immune system. Need that for any virus or bacteria.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Statically, you'd be more likely to be hospitalized with the flu and it has a much higher risk of death.
> I don't know why people are going crazy over this but, I blame Facebook lol.


Same here! According to WebMD "The CDC estimates that as *many* as 56,000 *people die from the flu* or *flu*-like illness *each year*." 
Less than 50 have died from coronavirus. 
Just saying.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Well it looks like we have some smart people here!
> The Covid 19 is just a modified version of the Corona virus- which we all have. It's just a stronger version of the flu.
> Your more likely to die from a hippo attack.
> Also, a lot of the people who are dying happen to be half dead already ( medical problems) And have compromised immune systems. Also an interesting fact is that a lot of the people getting sick are by 5G as well. There are so many different viruses that have gone around that were WAY worse than this. (for example, the spanish flu).
> ...


I like the way you're thinking about this. 

"The news keeps showing all the bad about the virus. The press is all controlled. Find dependable sources that are not controlled by the "Big boys".
There's no doubt in my mind that this virus was made and let out on purpose."
My exact thoughts! My question is..who created it?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> I like the way you're thinking about this.
> 
> "The news keeps showing all the bad about the virus. The press is all controlled. Find dependable sources that are not controlled by the "Big boys".
> There's no doubt in my mind that this virus was made and let out on purpose."
> My exact thoughts! My question is..who created it?


Thank you. My parents have taught me very well I believe. I just don't see the need in panicking.

Yeah, that's the real question. I'd like to know. It's hard to say.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I work in the medical field. Being cautiouse is smart. This virus has known to attack supressed immune systems, lung issues, and diabetes. Its not just the older people. Younger ones need to be aware they arent super humans. True , it may not kill as many youth. But they can spread it to others. So being thoughtful of others, not hoarding, covering our mouths ,& noses, washing our hands does matter. Dont hoard items,like toilet paper, and please use manners & common sense..


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Thank you. My parents have taught me very well I believe. I just don't see the need in panicking.
> 
> Yeah, that's the real question. I'd like to know. It's hard to say.


Same here! My parents taught me everything I know, and I thank them for it all the time. 
Panicking isn't going to fix anything. I have a lot of questions about this virus. About the timing, who created it, and why the extra panic. Just because it's more contagious, doesn't mean all schools, events, and crowds have to be banned. It's just a shame that common sense is so rare. 
Just glad there are some that people have it. More people than the press will say.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I am glad to see posts from sensible people. Gosh what crazy panic is taking place and fake news is spreading fear around. All above posts make sense. So take precautions and live your lives. My wife and I are just staying home taking care of the animals or going fishing on the river where we are still by ourselves. Very few fishermen on this river and are always a distance away. So no issues with contact there. I don't think there are any reports of the virus locally but we are just laying low so to speak. Take care folks.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

TexasGoatMan said:


> I am glad to see posts from sensible people. Gosh what crazy panic is taking place and fake news is spreading fear around. All above posts make sense. So take precautions and live your lives. My wife and I are just staying home taking care of the animals or going fishing on the river where we are still by ourselves. Very few fishermen on this river and are always a distance away. So no issues with contact there. I don't think there are any reports of the virus locally but we are just laying low so to speak. Take care folks.


Same here! So glad we have some people who know who and what to trust, and how to think for themselves! So much garbage from Facebook and most of the media is causing way too much unnecessary panic. Just glad there are people who aren't falling for it.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m not terribly worried about the coronavirus. My family is strong and healthy. We take reasonable, standard precautions just like any flu season and wash our hands a lot, eat lots of citrus, make meals with bone broth. 
I broke both wrists quite badly a few years ago. My daughter is capable of most livestock chores here, she’s in charge of most of it already but my BF neighbor will help or my other best friend (vet) if not both, will come if needed. Hubs is also willing to pinch hit and has had some basic livestock awareness crash courses so he’s not totally hopeless!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:up::nod:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Same here! My parents taught me everything I know, and I thank them for it all the time.
> Panicking isn't going to fix anything. I have a lot of questions about this virus. About the timing, who created it, and why the extra panic. Just because it's more contagious, doesn't mean all schools, events, and crowds have to be banned. It's just a shame that common sense is so rare.
> Just glad there are some that people have it. More people than the press will say.


I agree. I want to figure it out as well.
I'm kinda mad about the fact that they're cancelling so many events as well.
It is a shame.
That's true.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I just realized I forgot to buy coffee! Now I have to go pandemic shopping! I hope there’s coffee left, I can survive without a lot but coffee is not one of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The buying pandemic, gets to me. 

People don't realize, they are exposing themselves even more to a person or persons, in that crowd, who may of touched something or coughed, who does have it? 

The panic mode we see, is making it so much worse and exposure is even more dangerous to it. 

Along with shortages of products, they do not need so much of.
While others go without. 
Ridiculous.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

@toth boer goats, I do hope you know I was joking! 
I did get coffee though. Our local towns within 20 miles of me were pretty normal. There was one guy in the checkout line that had an entire cart full of tp. Everyone else had regular items.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou Goathiker! I really enjoyed the documentary of the corid 19. Makes sense.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CBPitts said:


> @toth boer goats, I do hope you know I was joking!
> I did get coffee though. Our local towns within 20 miles of me were pretty normal. There was one guy in the checkout line that had an entire cart full of tp. Everyone else had regular items.


 Yup.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good thread! I believe everyone who has animals or children, or anyone to take care of, must figure out what happens if I get severely sick, or die.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> I agree. I want to figure it out as well.
> I'm kinda mad about the fact that they're cancelling so many events as well.
> It is a shame.
> That's true.


Still unsure who caused the Coronavirus, but as time goes on it is starting to become a little more clear and a little more unclear. Just wish it was easier to find credible news sources. I have my theories on who caused it..
Any ideas?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> The Covid 19 is just a modified version of the Corona virus- which we all have.


Do you have the source of that information? I would love to read it!



healthyishappy said:


> Your more likely to die from a hippo attack.


This too!



healthyishappy said:


> Also an interesting fact is that a lot of the people getting sick are by 5G as well.


I am curious. I have never heard of 5G. Could you please inform me?:cowboy:



CaramelKittey said:


> Less than 50 have died from coronavirus.


From what I have heard, The U.S just hit 300 deaths, and Italy has had 793 more deaths since Last Friday



goathiker said:


>


I believe this video is awesome! Lots of great info and is explained well!(thumbup)


CaramelKittey said:


> Any ideas?


The video seemed to clear up many questions I had.

honestly, I do not feel this should be taken lightly. I am trying to stay home the best I can. Yes, a while ago, I was not worried about the virus. Honestly, I thought the whole thing was going to blow over. But now, people shutting so many things down, it is starting to scare me a bit. I am not Panicking, but i do find myself thinking about it, which i am sure most of us have. 
Although, I do believe there will be some good outcomes to this. 
People will realize they dont have to spend every second of the day at work to stay above water, and they can go home and visit their families, and not have to worry so much about their work. 
I believe this will make families closer, being able to spend all of this time together may not be a bad thing. Communities will come together, people can learn about each other, and how we all deal with stress like this. I believe going through tough times makes us all bonded. The whole world will share a connection, and we will all be able to relate with one another once this is all over. Life is precious, life is short, and we all need to enjoy it. Going through this, will make people stronger, smarter, and god forbid something like this ever happens again, we will be more prepared. 
Praying for anybody who has lost a family member to the virus.(pray) I cant even imagine! Hang in there yall. Stay safe, wash your hands. I love yall! Yall have helped me out so much in my goat journey and there is no way I can thank yall enough for all of the advice I have gotten from this forum! I dont know what i would do without yall! 
:ty::bighug:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Do you have the source of that information? I would love to read it!
> 
> This too!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I think a lot of the shutting down of schools and various events is causing a lot more panic, but it does make sense to prevent the spread....if more people had Coronavirus or Covid 19.
I definitely think some good will come out of this too! Parents may realized they DON'T need public schools to educate their children and it is easier on them and the kids to do homeschooling. 
As for what I said about less than 50 people had died, that was when less than 50 people have died. I totally understand more have died now and there are more confirmed causes, but there are still more people out there with the flu. Honestly, I'm just wondering what is going on with the Coronavirus. Crowd canceling makes sense, but curfews and quarantine seems a little too far..and curfews don't make any sense.  :what:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to make you think about some of this for a little bit. It's a good school exercise lol.
In America..

There are less than 2 staffed hospital beds per 1000 people 
There are 2.5 police officers per 1000 people. 

These ratios answer all 3 of your questions.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont think anybody really knows how to handle this, so they are trying everything they can to stop the spread, even if it makes sense or not LOL! I didnt even know the United Stated had a curfew!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not stop NDG, slow. Spread the cases over time.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Parents may realized they DON'T need public schools to educate their children and it is easier on them and the kids to do homeschooling.


Well said. 


CaramelKittey said:


> Honestly, I'm just wondering what is going on with the Coronavirus. Crowd canceling makes sense, but curfews and quarantine seems a little too far..and curfews don't make any sense.  :what:


I would have to agree.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

@Nigerian dwarf goat,
I will find link and answer your questions as soon as I can.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Still unsure who caused the Coronavirus, but as time goes on it is starting to become a little more clear and a little more unclear. Just wish it was easier to find credible news sources. I have my theories on who caused it..
> Any ideas?


It IS hard to find credible news sources. That's my problem. I have heard from some friends (not young like me) that the U.S sold China the rights to the Coronavirus and they modified it into the Covid19 coronavirus. I think that could be totally true. I definitely don't believe it came from an animal. And with the Covid 19 they either want to take control over the country, which is working, obviously, or maybe for money but I don't think it's that anymore. But just think how much money they would make if the CDC came out with a vaccine..... just a thought. Also, when people panic it's much easier to take control. The communists have been working a long time to get this country into communism. They are very patient. I don't have any idea on a WHO specifically, but i'm pretty confident it was sold, genetically modified, and released conveniently in a animal market so it would seem perfectly normal.

Most people don't understand that we are basically in a matrix. If you are not aware that things are happening all the time behind the scenes and for a reason, then you are going to be seriously taken advantage of. Interesting note: the CDC OWNS a lot of diseases that have plagued some countries, Ebola for example.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

CaramelKittey said:


> Parents may realized they DON'T need public schools to educate their children and it is easier on them and the kids to do homeschooling.


Sorry, many people just cannot teach ...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I'm going to make you think about some of this for a little bit. It's a good school exercise lol.
> In America..
> 
> There are less than 2 staffed hospital beds per 1000 people
> ...


I do not understand. Beds compared with officers, eh? And who pays when one "uses" the two?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> It IS hard to find credible news sources. That's my problem. I have heard from some friends (not young like me) that the U.S sold China the rights to the Coronavirus and they modified it into the Covid19 coronavirus. I think that could be totally true.


In 50 years or so we might know, those of us who live then ... But, why do you omit Russia in your list of possible culprits? 
:hide:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> In 50 years or so we might know, those of us who live then ... But, why do you omit Russia in your list of possible culprits?
> :hide:


I'm not trying to omit anybody. I just haven't found anything that has included them.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> I'm not trying to omit anybody. I just haven't found anything that has included them.


I was just trying to be logical. The sickness was first detected in China, which country would infect its own people first?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> news


Its amazing to.me how Youth always has to blame all on a conspiracy.
Do you realize Cancer treatment is a 3billion dollar a year profit for pharmaceutical comp? How about the epi pen price surge? You want conspiracy...look at Pharma.
Back to reality...50g..really..thats a lie look at the stats. If your going to blame..get the right information.
When we spread lies, false information..isnt that the same as Fake News?
Stay with the truth. If your going to blame...prove your facts.
Conspiracy accusations list your souces with dates and times.
Keep it honest and simple.thats how we STOP panic, hoarding. And scaring people. Dont blame others for what You are saying.
Thats what causes anxiety and Stress. Dont worry where it came from.Help others Defeat the virus. Do something positive to Help others. We can worry about where the origin is after we work on the present. Scientist need the origin..Humanity needs Human compassion & positive help. Stop the blame game.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember keep it friendly, keep it fun. This thread is off topic because it isn't about goats. As long as everyone is being kind and no personal attacks, we will keep it open. If you post info, please also post the source you got it from.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> @Nigerian dwarf goat,
> I will find link and answer your questions as soon as I can.


Thank you @healthyishappy , @NigerianDwarfOwner707 DM me and answered the questions for me!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I was just trying to be logical. The sickness was first detected in China, which country would infect its own people first?


China does have too many people for their own liking though. 


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Thank you @healthyishappy , @NigerianDwarfOwner707 DM me and answered the questions for me!


So you don't need them answered? OK! Sounds good.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its amazing to.me how Youth always has to blame all on a conspiracy.
> Do you realize Cancer treatment is a 3billion dollar a year profit for pharmaceutical comp? How about the epi pen price surge? You want conspiracy...look at Pharma.
> Back to reality...50g..really..thats a lie look at the stats. If your going to blame..get the right information.
> When we spread lies, false information..isnt that the same as Fake News?
> ...


I'm not blaming anybody. I am only giving facts. I will provide links.

You can not tell me that 5g is a lie. Science proves itself over and over all the time. So that's not necessarily the truth. Gravity is a truth.

I'm not trying to spread false news. I just am giving my opinion,


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do you realize Cancer treatment is a 3billion dollar a year profit for pharmaceutical comp? How about the epi pen price surge? You want conspiracy...look at Pharma.


Yeah. I know. Those are serious conspiracy's. The whole medical industry is founded on money because there are SO many other treatments for cancer and so much other stuff.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Back to reality...50g..really..thats a lie look at the stats. If your going to blame..get the right information.


https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/326141#WHO-says-no-adverse-health-effects
https://stillnessinthestorm.com/2020/02/theres-a-connection-between-coronavirus-and-5g/
https://www.knowingthetruth.com/5g-wireless-corona-virus-connection-exposed/
https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/corona-virus-fakery-and-the-link-to-5g-testing/
5g has a very high frequency that our bodies cannot handle. Our bodies operate on a lower frequency and the different frequency messes with your cells. It compromises our immune systems.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up: like your own resource says.." No one knows for sure about the outcome of 5G yet. "
Yes Im in the Medical Field. So it is our responsibility to not play games or attempt to sound more intelligent than we actually are. By comparison of new untested unverified information. Except on rats hearts. Does not give us the right to attemp to confuse others. Thats immaturity.
Our responsibility is to respectful and not obnoxious. That ends with college.
Our jobs are to serve and DO NO HARM. ,And if you study medicine then you understand Stress can kill. Or as psychology would state, it is a function of humanity.
So choose whom you wish to believe. But dont try to demean others to agree with you. Personally I BELIEVE In GOD. The Holy Bible, and to DO NO HARM. just like all the wonderful people on TGS. They can teach alot by shareing their lives and their experiences. The True teachers of life
No conspiracy...just honesty. Not just blabbing stats from pieces from untested opinions. They express true hands on experience, heartache , fear . And loves. All from actual experience. Thats the way we live. Thats how we learn. So what can you contribute from actual, reality?


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> The news keeps showing all the bad about the virus. The press is all controlled. Find dependable sources that are not controlled by the "Big boys".
> There's no doubt in my mind that this virus was made and let out on purpose.


Agreed


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> China does have too many people for their own liking though.


Maybe true.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Maybe true.


It's sad to think that it might be a possibility, but it would make sense. They are WAY over populated.


MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Agreed


Glad someone agrees with me. If only there was more educated people.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> :up: like your own resource says.." No one knows for sure about the outcome of 5G yet. "
> Yes Im in the Medical Field. So it is our responsibility to not play games or attempt to sound more intelligent than we actually are. By comparison of new untested unverified information. Except on rats hearts. Does not give us the right to attemp to confuse others. Thats immaturity.
> Our responsibility is to respectful and not obnoxious. That ends with college.
> Our jobs are to serve and DO NO HARM. ,And if you study medicine then you understand Stress can kill. Or as psychology would state, it is a function of humanity.
> ...


That was just a google search on 5g. 
I understand stress can kill. I am not demeaning others.
I believe in God as well. 
What do you mean from actual reality?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Life my friend. Experiences. Actual hands on accomplisments. Being part of physically..real life..actual reality!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Yeah. I know. Those are serious conspiracy's. The whole medical industry is founded on money because there are SO many other treatments for cancer and so much other stuff.


Yes. Personally, I am a big fan of all-natural medicines and herbs. Unfortunately, I believe the Big Pharma has suppressed the use of herbs because herbs are free and something people can grow in their own gardens.
Take the herb stevia for example. It's an incredibly sweet herb and it's a 0 calorie sweetener. There are many products that appear as pure stevia yet have real sugar inside them. For example, Stevia in the Raw and Truvia contain sugar. Any stevia that is white is processed therefore it isn't raw. Anything that claims to be Sugar-Free just has another type of sugar like high fructose corn syrup. 
It's impossible to find real pure herbs for medicine, and I'm sure they are been suppressed. Just look up stevia on YouTube and see how many videos there are that support it vs videos that attempt (and fail) to debunk it by claiming it's unhealthy. It's very obvious. After all, how could it be harmful? It's a non-poisonous leaf! 
*Sorry to get so off-topic!*


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread has gone so far off topic that I'm going to have to lock it down (pun intended)

@CaramelKitty if you start your pm debate, include me. You are grasping at old news and straws. If you really want to go down the rabbit hole I'll show you what's in there. 

Everyone stay safe, take care of yourself, your family, and your livestock. 
If someone wants another thread on animal care, surrogate keepers, and such, that'd be fine but it must stay on topic.


----------

